# Saw a FREE awesome pigeon loft--NAPA COUNTY, CA



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

My friend saw this on CL and told me, I believe there are pigeons that come with it but it's kind of hard to tell as they say it is "on the curb" and how would it be on the curb with the pigeons in it?? Lol! But it sure is a beauty!!!


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/zip/1645626820.html


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, what more can you ask for! That would be great for someone just starting out. That's redrose starter loft if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

To bad its so far away.
Dave


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the post Maryjane, checking on it now, your SR neighbor, Randy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

maryjane said:


> ...they say it is "on the curb" and how would it be on the curb with the pigeons in it?? ...


I believe that means that they will move it to the curb of their property but you are responsible for taking it from there. You will want to bring some kind of secure carriers to transport the birds to the new location.


----------

